# Fond d'écran



## abram (2 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je ne retrouve plus le site où j'avais téléchargé l'image ci-dessous. Ca représente le détroit de Béring entre l'Alaska et la Sibérie. Je ne la possède qu'à la taille 1024x768, or j'aimerais l'avoir en 1440x900 pour aller sur mon MBP. Est-ce que quelqu'un parmis vous l'a en grand format ou sait sur quel site la trouver ?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## abram (2 Décembre 2006)

Voilà l'image en question


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2006)

Ton image provient de Wikipédia, malheureusement elle n'est pas disponible dans la résolution que tu souhaites.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2006)

Ma recherche n'a rien donné mais voici le nom de cette petite île: Fairway Rock. J'espère que tu auras un peu plus de chance que moi.


----------

